# Could someone answer this about HDTV?



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I have several Sony televisions. Two of them are relatively new. One is a 27" and one is a 20". I have DTV receivers hooked up to both of them. Will I be able to still get the same digital quality picture from DTV when HDTV goes into effect, or will the picture on these televisions be cut off at the top and bottom. I noticed all the new rear projection televisions have wide screens. These Sonys are picture tube televisions. Will I still be able to get a full size picture in the future? I have the newer oval satellite antenna and I do get my locals on DTV. Thanks to anyone who could provide me some info.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well you won't get Hi Def on those sets. If you own a HiDef receiver you would have to down convert the signal to Standard Definition. It should be no worse than it is now.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

First of all, your current DirecTV receivers will not be able to receive HDTV. If, and when, everything goes DIGITAL (HDTV is NOT an FCC requirement) the DBS companies will likely downconvert the LOCAL HD channels to SD. That will not happen until at least 2006 and will very likely be moved back until 2010 (or latter).

The "size" of the picture is because the aspect ratio is different. Current TVs have a 4:3 aspect ratio and the new (widescreen) TVs have a 16:9 aspect ratio. All HDTV is in 16:9. It is hard to say what the DBS providers will do when everything is broadcast in digital format as far as the "size" of the picture that will appear on your screen.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

The S-Video output of any of these settop boxes gives you a letterboxed picture. Many of them have the ability to scale to the picture. I am used to doing this the other way so I am not sure exactly what is seen.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Ronmort said:


> I have several Sony televisions. Two of them are relatively new. One is a 27" and one is a 20". I have DTV receivers hooked up to both of them. Will I be able to still get the same digital quality picture from DTV when HDTV goes into effect, or will the picture on these televisions be cut off at the top and bottom. I noticed all the new rear projection televisions have wide screens. These Sonys are picture tube televisions. Will I still be able to get a full size picture in the future? I have the newer oval satellite antenna and I do get my locals on DTV. Thanks to anyone who could provide me some info.


The picture is never cut off at the top & the bottom by the program provider. When you see a program in a "letterbox" you are seeing the entire widescreen picture on your 4x3 TV. If you are watching a program that was produced in a widescreen format but it fills your 4x3 TV it's because the left & right sides have been cut off! (Maybe they "pan & scan" from one side to the other.)

On the other hand, people with the new 16x9 widescreen HDTVs sometimes "zoom" a 4x3 picture to make it fit in their screen without "windowboxing" or stretching. Then it's they who are cutting off the top & bottom.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

HTguy said:


> The picture is never cut off at the top & the bottom by the program provider. When you see a program in a "letterbox" you are seeing the entire widescreen picture on your 4x3 TV. If you are watching a program that was produced in a widescreen format but it fills your 4x3 TV it's because the left & right sides have been cut off! (Maybe they "pan & scan" from one side to the other.)
> 
> On the other hand, people with the new 16x9 widescreen HDTVs sometimes "zoom" a 4x3 picture to make it fit in their screen without "windowboxing" or stretching. Then it's they who are cutting off the top & bottom.


I have a 16:9 HDTV and in order for me to not have the two side grey bars I have to make my tv display in full mode, which stretches the 4:3 picture out.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Bill R said:


> First of all, your current DirecTV receivers will not be able to receive HDTV. If, and when, everything goes DIGITAL (HDTV is NOT an FCC requirement) the DBS companies will likely downconvert the LOCAL HD channels to SD. That will not happen until at least 2006 and will very likely be moved back until 2010 (or latter).
> 
> The "size" of the picture is because the aspect ratio is different. Current TVs have a 4:3 aspect ratio and the new (widescreen) TVs have a 16:9 aspect ratio. All HDTV is in 16:9. It is hard to say what the DBS providers will do when everything is broadcast in digital format as far as the "size" of the picture that will appear on your screen.


Why, I thought everything on DBS was already digital. You learn something every day, don't you?  :lol: :sure:


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

"Going digital" does NOT imply "high definition". Broadcasters can and DO broadcast their 480i signal in analog and in digital format.... all still 4x3. It is only when they choose to use one of the other ATSC formats which are in 16x9 do you incur the "black bar" issue. When the FCC mandate of "going digital" takes place, the old standby 4x3 picture will probably still be there... for quite a while until all the old 4x3 TV's are in in the scrap heap. A good 10-15 years, I would say.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Why, I thought everything on DBS was already digital.


It is. I was talking about the BROADCASTERS.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Bill R said:


> It is. I was talking about the BROADCASTERS.


I know what you meant. If your signal started out as analog, or ends up as analog between the receiver and the TV, what you have is an analog transmission that was digitized for part of the trip.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies. I think I have a better understanding of the future of my televisions.


----------

